# Vis C/F hood instalation help???



## nissanman22 (Feb 6, 2004)

Hey everyone i just bought a vis hood for my b14 ga16de sentra and i was wondering weather it is hard to put it and if i should let a body shop do it???
If youall know how to put it in please give me some good instructions. 
My other question is weather i need to get hood pins??? I realy dont want to get them i dont really like how they look but i dont know weather the VIS lach is strong enough?? Please help!!! i cant look at the hood sitting in my living room and not on my car..  Thanx


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

nissanman22 said:


> Hey everyone i just bought a vis hood for my b14 ga16de sentra and i was wondering weather it is hard to put it and if i should let a body shop do it???
> If youall know how to put it in please give me some good instructions.
> My other question is weather i need to get hood pins??? I realy dont want to get them i dont really like how they look but i dont know weather the VIS lach is strong enough?? Please help!!! i cant look at the hood sitting in my living room and not on my car..  Thanx


VIS c/f hood and yes u need the pins ....and is not too hard to install the hood but I recomend a body shop to do it.just my .002


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Installing a hood is pretty easy- it's just four bolts. You HAVE to have pins, though, unless you want the hood flying up on you. Installing the pins is pretty easy too, if you have a careful hand. Just use a dremel to make the holes, and be careful.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

that's what I need to get...

hood pins 

I almost forgot


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

the hoods the easiest install i've ever done. unbolt stock hood (4 bolts, as said) and bolt the new one in (using stock bolts, not the ones that the hood is bolted to the wood shipping piece)
i had it done in <5 minutes but let a shop install my hood pins because i was too scurred to mess up a $400+hood.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

XT u need a mad drop bro


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

i know...and jayL stole my look 
no wonder...its so damn sexy :thumbup:
just waiting on your stealth heads liu to spruce things up a lil bit....
as for the drop, which i planned on doing real soon. not gonna happen for a while. clutch is going out and im getting the nice jwt shyt. also cut down hours at work by more than half so i can go back to school and get my diploma (go me...1 yr dropout and still cought up on credits :thumbup: )
hehe...my parents said they'd buy my bodykit if i graduated on time with the rest of my class so that's the goal. 2 birds w/ one stone.
note: so far my parents haven't paid 1 cent of anything for my car. not even gas...ever so don't think im one of *those* (spoiled rich) kids.


----------



## nissanman22 (Feb 6, 2004)

Hey thank you all very much for your imput im gona install the hood myself and let a shop do my pins. Hey about how much are they gona charge me to install the pins. Thanx


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

$75.00 - $100.00 , maybe as low as $50.00 if you can get a good deal.
The cost varies from region to region for this kind of thing.


----------



## nissanman22 (Feb 6, 2004)

can i drive arround without them for a while as long as i dont take my car let's say above 60 or 70 (which is hard to do) or do i need to get them as soon as i get my hood put on because i plan on douing that tonight


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

nissanman22 said:


> Hey thank you all very much for your imput im gona install the hood myself and let a shop do my pins. Hey about how much are they gona charge me to install the pins. Thanx


for just the pins I paid $35.00


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I wouldn't take the chance of driving much of anywhere without pins.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I already been cruisin at 90+ w/o pins. I should really get them, i'm gettin scurred.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I didn't have them for quite a while.
I just know that they are good insurance.


----------



## nissanman22 (Feb 6, 2004)

Hey guys i had another question about my C/f hood do i need to wax it and does it harm it if i wax it. Also if i should wax it what is the best wax to use on it??? Thanx :cheers:


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

If the hood is clearcoated, you definately want to wax it. Treat it just like you would treat paint, since clearcoat... well... is paint.

The best wax to use is SP110. You can get it at Harley shops. It's very expensive, though. Other than that, products like Griot's Garage's line of waxes and polishes are supposed to be excellent. Of course, Meguiars Medallion series is outstanding too.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

i payed $20 for my pins at schucks and $50 under the table at my local rice shop to get them installed.


----------



## NismoB14 (Nov 1, 2002)

i dont think that hood pins are necessary unless you dont have a latch.. vis hoods come with a latch and there is no way the latch is gunna open and let the hood up, just becuase the cf is lighter. ive hit my speed governer numerous times and i dont have pins on my cf hood. i think they look ricey


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Um, they are 100% functional...nothing ricey about them.


In time the latch will chew through the part on the hood that it locks to.
On one of your speed governer runs, that hood just might fly up on you.

Better safe than sorry.


----------



## nissanman22 (Feb 6, 2004)

See that's my problem my local performance shop said i dont need the pins and some people say i really do need them then others say they have C/f hoods for years and they never used them. Personaly i dont like them i agree they look ricey but if i need them i will deenately get them so can anyone really tell me weather i need them or not i appreciate all the imput everyone. :cheers:


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

nissanman22 said:


> See that's my problem my local performance shop said i dont need the pins and some people say i really do need them then others say they have C/f hoods for years and they never used them. Personaly i dont like them i agree they look ricey but if i need them i will deenately get them so can anyone really tell me weather i need them or not i appreciate all the imput everyone. :cheers:


you need them


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Well, to be honest, you don't NEED them. But if you choose not run them, you WILL need a new front end from hitting the back of the Dodge Caravan in front of you when your hood flips up.

Trust me, the latches on CF and fiberglass hood are not sweet, and there's really no way to make them good. Run pins.


----------

